# Eskimo Fatfish 949 - new in box



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Selling a new in box Eskimo Fatfish 949 ice tent. These sell for $260 plus tax at Sportsman's. Not looking to just get rid of it. If your in the market for a new tent, buy this one and save enough money to pay for gas, bait and breakfast for the first trip!!!!

Will sell to forum member for $220


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Sold


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

This is sold


----------

